
How active shooters are changing school security in the US - gridscomputing
http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/15/health/active-shooters-school-security/index.html
======
valuearb
Wonder which kill more students, poisonous insects, allergic reactions, or
“active shooters”?

My daughter went to an elementary school surrounded by a 10 foot fence
limiting access to only through the front office. While I was waiting in
lobby, grandfather of one of the children started berating office staff
because “anyone with an AK47 could walk right into the school”. I laughed out
loud at him cause anyone with an AK47 can walk anywhere they damn want.

And this school was even better target because victims had no escape routes.

